# code needed for vaginal hymenal silicone dilator



## smros (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi everyone:

any help is appreciated on the code for a vagnial hymenal silicone dilator. Cooper Surgical makes it, and they come in a set of four. 

Any idea on how it is reimbursed also?

Thanks!


----------



## msfuzz (Nov 21, 2011)

We use the HCPCS code E0936.  Hope that helps.


----------

